# Select-Play-Select-9-Select



## heg (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been using S-P-S-9-S to display the time of day and the elapsed time on any recorded show I'm watching from the time of the Series 2 through Roamio. Now that I bought a Bolt it's gone. Oh, it looks as if it still works - but only until the show ends. Then it is gone. I suppose I could re-enter it each time I'm curious about the elapsed time of a show I'm watching. Yeah, right. I bought a new model Tivo in order to get additional features - not to lose features I already had. (Actually, I only bought it because my Premier stopped working, but you know what I'm saying.)

Is there a new code for Bolt that accomplishes what S-P-S-9-S does for all the other Tivo models?


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

As you just bought it I am going to assume it is a Bolt Vox which means it is running TiVo Experience 4 aka Hydra. This is a known issue with Hydra, if you are willing to give up the Vox functions you can roll it back to the previous software however that will remove all recorded programs.


----------



## heg (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, so I have options - just not good ones. Thanks for your advice. Maybe I'll try this in rerun season, when my stock of recorded shows dwindles. Then I can transfer the smaller stash to the Roamio.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

heg said:


> I suppose I could re-enter it each time I'm curious about the elapsed time of a show I'm watching.


I will not touch Horrible Hydra, but if that is all you want, then there are two options which are MUCH more simple than that (at least with the Gen3 UI):

Just hitting play while watching any recorded program brings up the temporary progress line that shows you instantly and exactly how far into the program you are at that moment (and hitting Info at any time will always show you the current time).

If you are watching live TV, hitting Info will quickly show you the start and stop times of the current program, along with the current time, so it takes no effort at all to tell how far into the program you are.


----------



## maggiethrock (Sep 25, 2010)

I just activated an Edge with TE4. When I first tried SPS9 to get my clock back, I was watching a recording (like every other tivo I’ve owned) nothing happened. On a whim, I tried it watching live TV. That worked. Problem solved. It was kind of fuzzy until I turned off HDR auto (see another forum for TiVo HDR issues). Clock is bigger than on my Roamio but I’m happy it’s back.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

so you are saying sps9s worked in live tv mode?


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been using SPS9 for years but it seems like I have to redo it about once a week. Don't know if it's hydra. My Bolt OTA is not rebooting.


----------

